# Gleaming Kleen - Caterham CSR



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Owner of this recently drove it across Europe and wanted a good clean to remove the build up of dirt and tar from the trip before putting into storage for the winter.

*A bit about the CSR 260*
The Caterham 7 CSR is the latest evolution of the Seven design. It sees the long-awaited return of Cosworth to the road car market after a ten-year absence with two bespoke, high performance engines. The new model also benefits from the introduction of a fully independent rear, and inboard F1-style, front suspension plus major aerodynamic and chassis enhancements.

Engine: 2.3 litre Cosworth Duratec
Max Power (bhp/rpm) 260bhp @ 7500
Max Torque (lbs ft/rpm) 200 @ 6200
Weight 575kg
0-60mph 3.1 Seconds
Power-to-weight 452bhp-per-tonne
Top Speed 155mph

First thing we did was wash the car then jacked the car up to remove the wheels. I cleaned the arches and suspension whilst Matt cleaned and protected the wheels.

Arches/suspension sprayed with BH Surfex and then worked with a brush and then Tardis was used to remove the tar.













































Before









After


















Wheels cleaned with Epsuma Revolution with tyres being cleaned with Megs Super Degreaser. Once wheels clean they were given a IPA wipedown and then Nanolex Premuim Sealant was applied. Tyres dressed with Zaino Z16




































Exhausts were polished using Brillant Metal polishes and Megs DA with the hard to reach bits done by hand


















Paint work was given a single stage machine polish to lift the paint and remove some of the swirling

50/50









Swissvax CF was applied/removed then 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show was applied.


















Matt started work on the interior with leather being down with LTT products and Einzett ****pit Premuim used on all plastics


















Exterior plastics cleaned with Swissvax Plastic Wash and then 303 protectant applied, all seals treated with Swissvax Seal Feed


















Engine bay, etc was given a good clean and dressed

Before









After


























Few finished shots






















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice car andloving the difference in the exhaust! Need to get me the Britemax twins for the minis exhaust....


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

Lovely jubbly :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely job Jay, good to see one detailed on here


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That looks stunning! Please tell me, what pads did you use the with the brilliant metal polishes?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks awesome great job by the way


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

stangalang said:


> That looks stunning! Please tell me, what pads did you use the with the brilliant metal polishes?


a 4in LC cutting, polishing and finishing pad..the cutting pad was only needed on the heavily tarnished bits surrounding the weld joint


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

looks stunning

but what engine is that and its 'powered by cosworth'?? looks great


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

This will bore you, Caterham's are my all time favorite car's, I grew up in Caterham long before they had a posh showroom in fact it was a unit behind an Esso station. My first memories was around five years old when I used to sit in the car while my mum went to the shops and would just watch them pushing and revving up these strange and stunning sounding machines. Im know one month of my 36th birthday and cant get enough of these cars I WILL have one one day...


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Powered by cosworth :doublesho that will be rapid,top job :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Jay. Nice to see something different too!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work, simply stunning! Would love one of these! Had the pleasure of going for a spin in one around Cadwell Park a few years ago!


----------



## krimpenrik (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome indeed!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work on a top little bit of kit


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

johnsastra16v said:


> looks stunning
> 
> but what engine is that and its 'powered by cosworth'?? looks great


Caterham 7 CSR260
Engine: 2.3 litre Cosworth Duratec
Max Power (bhp/rpm) 260bhp @ 7500
Max Torque (lbs ft/rpm) 200 @ 6200
Weight 575kg
0-60mph 3.1 Seconds
Power-to-weight 452bhp-per-tonne
Top Speed 155mph


----------



## Moff (Oct 13, 2010)

Really good work.. look forward to meeting up


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That is awesome, would have one of these in my dream garage!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Great work on a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: great work yet again. Exhaust turn around is great and makes a huge difference!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking work Jay. Likewise as above with the transformation on the exhaust!!!


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Not got a Cosworth CSR, but............... www.peters7.co.uk

Awaiting IVA test next Thursday (21 October).

Not worked out how best to wash it yet.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Domus said:


> Not got a Cosworth CSR, but............... www.peters7.co.uk
> 
> Awaiting IVA test next Thursday (21 October).
> 
> Not worked out how best to wash it yet.


Just read through your build and pics, looks good. Hope you enjoy the car. I don't think I'd have the patience or skill to do build one.

P.S. opps another good job Jay


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet job.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice i bet thats fun to drive


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Jay :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Moff said:


> Really good work.. look forward to meeting up





Clark @ PB said:


> That is awesome, would have one of these in my dream garage!





Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Jay.:thumb:





capri kid said:


> Great work on a lovely car :thumb:





Refined Detail said:


> :argie: great work yet again. Exhaust turn around is great and makes a huge difference!





slrestoration said:


> Cracking work Jay. Likewise as above with the transformation on the exhaust!!!





GSVHammer said:


> Just read through your build and pics, looks good. Hope you enjoy the car. I don't think I'd have the patience or skill to do build one.
> 
> P.S. opps another good job Jay





*MAGIC* said:


> Sweet job.





gb270 said:


> Nice i bet thats fun to drive





Showshine said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:





GlynRS2 said:


> Superb work :thumb:





Perfection Detailing said:


> Very nice Jay :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Thanks guys



Domus said:


> Not got a Cosworth CSR, but............... www.peters7.co.uk
> 
> Awaiting IVA test next Thursday (21 October).
> 
> Not worked out how best to wash it yet.


good read:thumb:


----------

